# Budgie owners in noco area?



## Dgood (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm still relatively new here but not to budgies. On my other threads you will see my gals, unfortunately one of them got injured and I had to take her to CSU to get some care. She will be ok the dr said but she needs to be on some oral meds and have her wound rubbed with cream. I'm still in the taming and bonding process with both my birds, they eat out of my hand but that's about it so I am not very confident in giving her the medicine. I was wondering if anyone on here knows of any in home vets or budgie lovers who may be willing to give me a hand!! I live in the northern Colorado area so if anyone may be able to help me please let me know a sap! Thanks in advance for the responses!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey, 

I live in NoCo, and the vet I use is in Longmont, CO. The Nelson Road Veterinary Clinic has a vet that is an avian specialist and treats all birds. 

He may be able to help you if it's not too far of a drive for you, but I'm unfortunately not familiar with any in-home vets and the only active members I know of from Northern Colorado are myself and you  

I hope that helped slightly  

I'm so sorry to hear one of your ladies was injured but I hope she feels better soon! :fingerx:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings Derek and welcome to the forum.hope to see some photos soon of your budgies.blessings and take care.:green pied:


----------



## Dgood (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you for the responses!! I have found someone that has been a bird keeper for 21 years and currently has 3 cockatoos! She lives right down the street and has been helping me and my poor girl for the past couple of days. Blue bird "birds name lol" is on the fast track to recovery, she is acting like nothing ever happened to her!
I have been told by Dr. Scott the exotic specialist over here at CSU that "there is nothing tougher than a female budgie!!" And he wasn't kidding. If anyone's interested in hearing her story let me know  but if not, thanks again! This forum has been very helpful! And I will be posting more photos soon, very sorry for the delay.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear you found someone nearby who was able to help  

I'm glad to hear that Bluebird is doing better  

We're looking forward to seeing those pictures! hoto:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear you found someone knowledgeable to help you in caring for Bluebird's injury! :thumbsup:

Please do keep us updated on her progress and recovery and we'll be looking forward to seeing pictures soon. *


----------

